# S2 pro dimmer controller with All pond solutions PLED LED light



## brokeLad (20 Mar 2020)

Hi,

I've just received a S2 pro dimmer/controller (cheap from China)  and wanted to use it with my All Pond Solutions pled led light BUT no joy, the unit doesn't appear to have any effect on the light. You Tube shows people using it with a Twinster light and I presumed an LED light is an LED light?? I know some LED bulbs at home are not dimmable and some are so obvs there are differences but this controller just doesn't have any effect at all.......any one shed some light on this or failed as I have??  Cheers


----------



## Jayefc1 (20 Mar 2020)

Have you set the dimmer correctly not being funny but some people have trouble setting them up


----------



## brokeLad (20 Mar 2020)

Well I haven't programmed the controller but I have attempted to turn the light on and off and it doesn't respond


----------



## Jayefc1 (20 Mar 2020)

I cant see why it wouldnt work but obvs it's not have you tried turning it from auto to hand


----------



## brokeLad (21 Mar 2020)

Hi, yeah I’ve tried manual on/off, I think I need an electronics expert. What I’ve noticed is that all the YouTube videos show the controller working without being connected to the light but just the power cable.....mine only powers up when it’s all connected which makes me think it’s something to do with the wiring??


----------



## Matt C (21 Mar 2020)

If you measure the output voltage from the All Pond Solutions PLED power pack, it's near enough 60v. The dimmer is rated to 24v I think. So it will not work - I went through the process a few months back.


----------



## dino21 (21 Mar 2020)

Your APs leds look almost identical to the SunSun brand we purchased last year, but had the same problem that they would not work on a conventional led dimmer.

As Matt C just suggested you need to measure the voltage coming out of the power switch plug to the led cable, if we remember correctly ours was 110v .
The S3Pro is rated at 36v so in our case it would not have worked.

If your APS leds are a similar high voltage unit, have you asked them if they do a suitable dimmer, or if you can see one on ebay that does a matching voltage ?  though we could not see one at the time.
If not, perhaps someone handy with electronics could make a suitable one for you ..?

We know the led unit only used a few watts, but the size of its little power supply and on /off switch did make us a bit concerned of how robust it would be.


----------



## brokeLad (22 Mar 2020)

Thanks for taking the time to help, I do have a multi meter so I will check the output from the lights transformer. I would have thought if too much voltage went through the controller it might have blown or wouldn’t even fire up at all? I’m no electrician obvs!


----------

